# I had to be the first to post on LOOK



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Testing the new forum. So far, it's not bad


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Hey Dave, I made you a buddy*

Isn't that special. 

I'll try a picture on this reply, I've got a Look from my shop report. 


Nope, still got error on page message.

Scot


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*I made you a buddy- I figured it out. Ditto Scot*



Scot_Gore said:


> Isn't that special.
> 
> How did you do that?


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*I think the easiest way is...*

to click on my name in one of my posts. That will take you to my profile. Under my big ugly mug is two links 1) the make me a buddy and 2) the other to ban me from your world.

YOU DECIDE !!!!!!


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Coupla Pix...*

.... Even if this were a successful test, I would _still_ be redirected to an error message....
You've certainly seen these before. Since these pictures, a shallow drop ITM Millenium Strada bar has replaced the Prima 199. Oh yeah, and the noses on the levers are a bit scuffed up after a spill. So not only have I sweat on it, but I've actually bled on it too....


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*So how did your 486...*

survive the crash?


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*The Bike's Fine...*

Scuffed up the DA levers and tore up the bar tape. The nature of the spill was a low speed, bumped-the-curb-while-not-paying-attention deal and I went over into some really rough asphalt. Ripped up my forearm pretty good and a couple other road rashes, but this abused old body stayed between the bike and the ground. I wasn’t very far from home, so I rode home leaking all over the place and cursing yet another failed synapse… and running up and down through the gears, trying the brakes, checking runnin’ gear….
As painful as the following weeks were, I was actually happy that I took all that damage rather than the bike. Sure Sign Of: (fill in the blank).


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*My 1st thought was ouch the bike! *

It's funny how we worry about our bikes more particularly when we can get up and somehow get home. I remember this one lady who crashed and hurt herself pretty bad, breaking her arm and all, tryin to go around a bunch of punks harassing her on a bike path. when she got out of hospital first thing she did was to stop by the lbs to check and make sure her bike(cf frame with a lots of cf parts) was okay. Supposedly the bike was hardly scratched at all.

If you think of it, although we heal and bikes (especially CF bikes) don't generally heal well, as I am starting to notice that as we age our bodies don't heal as well and remembers every bump and bruises. I am glad that you and your 486 made it out okay. As I am building up my 486 I cringe at a thought of any 486 damaged.

BTW how does your Fondriest(Carbon Lex?) compare to your 486?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*I'll have to post, too!*

undefined


Dave Hickey said:


> Testing the new forum. So far, it's not bad


Decided to use this oppurtunity to switch my handle to something less bike-specific  
So far, it ain't so bad. 
(the former KG 361)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*test picture*

Test picture. See it this works


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Priorities...*

Priorities change with age. Long before I ever laid eyes on the KG486, I understood that being a monocoque frame means that the first crack is also the last. That wasn’t running through my mind as I tumbled over, nor was I in any position to keep the bike from smacking anything substantial. It just worked out that way. But once the injuries were tended, I took a closer look at the bike with the realization that I was pretty lucky, if one could call it that. Or perhaps the bike is lucky. 
The hole in my elbow was deep enough to stick your thumb into and not see the nail. The gouge up the forearm took only a little less time to heal up. The Doc reminded me of what we all know about taking care of such things and I proceeded to count blessings….
***************
The Fondriest Domino has turned out to be a pleasant surprise. It’s my first compact frame, and I was as skeptical as any dinosaur might be. The book on compact frames holds here: Stiff in the driveline and well dampened up through the saddle, no doubt due to having about three times as much seatpost exposed as any of the conventional geometry frames.
I’ve read descriptions of the KG486 being a quick handling bike, but I’ve found that to be barely perceptible.
I like both bikes for different reasons; the weekend rides are split between the two. The weekday rides are on a P4 and… well, I could run through the whole stable and which bikes do what, but not here.


----------



## daman4886 (Jan 2, 2003)

*that scares me*

I just got a 486 2 months ago, and last week raced it in a crit, however I was nervous the whole time. Then there was a crash right next to me, and all I was thinking was not to crash my bike, it wasn't a good idea, I could only focus on saving my bike and not winning the race.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Here's mine.... just for fun.*

must have been his second cousin.... "Bubba" in Sugar Creek, Missouri.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Hey Funk....*



funknuggets said:


> must have been his second cousin.... "Bubba" in Sugar Creek, Missouri.


Here is the Once LOOK....


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Ugh, I think I like the yellow better....yikes (nm)*

B-a-r-f


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

funknuggets said:


> B-a-r-f


LOL, if I remember, I got this picture off of Ebay a couple of years ago. The guy had it for sale for months with no bidders. Go figure......................


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*That's just WRONG!*



Dave Hickey said:


> LOL, if I remember, I got this picture off of Ebay a couple of years ago. The guy had it for sale for months with no bidders. Go figure......................


Ugh. Those Spaniards-what the h*ll were they thinking?


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*That Hurt....*

When the KG486 was a little younger, I rode by a Look enthusiast aboard his Pepto-Once Look. He and his Look-ridin’ buddy caught up w/ me to ask about the 486. I remember too well how much my eyes hurt….


----------

